# Grape nut



## Tamera (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok I just tried to put more fiber into my diet by trying the cereal Grape nut. No no it caused me a lot more excess gas and more painful gas too w/ a burning feeling when it passes threw. My stool came out mushy. Also my stomach feels like it's all in a knot. Grape nut is made of whole grain, wheat, and barley. Help!IBS-C


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

"C" would be a mystery to me; but my wife eats All Bran and it is advertised as having psyllium, a non-soluble fiber. Grape Nuts may well be the same. You might want to consider soluble fiber such as is contained in oats. I use a fiber powder which combos soluble and non-soluble myself, and I quite like the results.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Um...psyllium is usually classified as a soluble fiber, isn't it???Bran is mostly insoluble.. http://www.healthcastle.com/fiber-solubleinsoluble.shtml seems to verify that opinion??Many of the powdered fibers are psyllium (Metamucil is)K.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

o-o-o-ps. I will just go and sit quietly, now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Now now....no need to sit in the corner














It's pretty easy to get all this switched around.







K.


----------

